# suckers in omer



## zdiehl35 (Jul 19, 2010)

hey guys have you seen any action on the riffle river in omer im goin up thursday can you guys give mr some advise for this please thank you-


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

There are odds and ends posted throughout the forum. I'm hearing about 50/50 reports. Seems like either somebody did REALLY well or REALLY bad. I'd have been out there myself but, I'm sick :rant:. Hoping to make it out there some time this coming week.


----------



## JLengemann (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah I was there yesterday. Fished for about 5 hrs and only got 1 most people that I talked to were not getting much. One every hour or so. I don't think the run has started yet. We tried several different spots and they all produced the same. NOTHING.

JLengemann


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I think I honestly have my best luck with suckers up closer to West Branch. Less chaos. I like to fish Omer because of the atmosphere and the people watching. Sometimes I do well getting into the suckers there but, like I said I do better further up stream. I think the most fun I ever had at Suckerfest was about 3-4 years ago when we had a table set up selling flies. Does anybody know if they still set up vendors in the parking lot near the river? I'd kinda like to do that again. I think I only made $3 :lol:, but I met some really neat people and we had a lot of fun. I was thinking about doing it this year but, I SERIOUSLY need to restock my fly selection.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Anish I seen folks selling stuff yesterday when I drove through, stopped and chatted with a couple of folks and SLOW was the word. But on a better note I fished the rifle for 2 hours this am up our way and caught fish, not suckers  worms were the ticket no takers for spawn.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh reeeeeeeeeeealy . Hmmmmmmm, I might just have to go see what there is cuz I know there arent any fish up stream of Omer . :lol:
Ah good ole garden hackle. Thanx for the tip!

I might just set up shop at Omer next year. I could care less about making money at it, I know darned well very few people there are thinkin flies. I just like to hang out and meet people. Gotta have a fairly warm/dry weekend for that though. Way too cold for me, sittin around staring at a table full of flies and freezin my butt off. No thanks! :lol:


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

hmmm thanks for the idea..might have to stop in this week and give the island a try with a worm...


----------

